# Missing at Sea



## michael56 (Jun 18, 2009)

Greetings

I am looking for some further information on David Laurie (sometimes Lawrie and possibly Lowrie) who went missing at sea 12 miles off Grimsby in 1891. I have attached a copy of a form headed "DEATHS"

Is there likely to be any further information available about this incident such as an enquiry or coroner's report. If yes then where would I need to look?

Hoping someone can help.

Regards
Michael56
New Zealand


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I doubt very much there will be any official do***entation on this incident apart from the vessels logbook which appears to have been lost or destoyed.
I am 99% sure the vessel he was lost from was BRITISH QUEEN official number 49808 POR West Hartlepool a regular North Sea trader.
I note your man is listed as a passenger and his employment was given as seaman. Maybe this is a mistake and if he was a seaman on the vessel, his demise may be recorded in one of ships crew agreements for 1891. A copy maybe obtained from Newfoundland.
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php
Its not cheap and be warned if there are details of his death it may say little more than "Missing" but may give you some details as to his address, nok. etc.Your call.
Be aware there was a British ship named QUEEN lost in collision the same month, also a Liverpool registered vessel with the Name BRITISH QUEEN. 
Don't get side tracked.

Roger


----------



## michael56 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Missing at Sea Again*

Roger

Thank you very much for your assistance I do appreciate it. I thought that after I made the post it was a bit "dry" and I should have put a bit more information into it that would have provided more background and context. I'll take the opportunity to do that now.

A David Lawrie (Laurie/Lowrie) was born 1863, Largo, in Fife. 

My Grandmother (from Fife) was named Davina Lowrie after a seaman missing at sea who was bethrothed to her Great Aunt.

My Grandmother related the story that David Lowrie was coming home from abroad to be married. He had money and gifts (goods?) on him and went missing at sea. Everybody (in the family?) considered there was foul play involved. My Great Great Great? Aunt never married and died in Largo 1950. The fact that the David Laurie missing at sea was a sailor by occupation but listed as a passenger was noted but I feel that this may be related to him doing a bit of private trading immediately prior to his wedding. 

The paper "Deaths" in my original positing was sent to me by a distant cousin in Scotland who stumbled across it looking for David's Father who was also lost at sea.

I was trying to establish that the David Lawrie born in Fife in 1863 was the same as the one missing at sea in 1891 and engaged to my GGGAunt. It seems likely to me. 
Thanks again
Michael56


----------



## michael56 (Jun 18, 2009)

Greetings Again

I doubt if it will make any difference but David Laurie was lost 12 miles off "Whitby" not "Grimsby" as first reported.

Michael 56


----------

